# Is anyone running a 3" with 2.5 rake lift on a 2012 850xp without issues



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I keep reading about guys putting a Catvos or other 3" raked lift on the 2012 850s and having issues with the diff locking up. After following up with the OP's via pm they all took the lift off. Anyone having success with this setup on the 2012? If so what is the trick?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

This issue and the way they redesigned the airbox makes me pretty mad with polaris. I almost feel like they took ZERO consideration that ppl may be lifting and snorkeling these bikes. I love my 2010 850 and have had no major issues out of it what so ever. If I were to buy a new bike right now I would hold off until Canam gets this issue fixed with the frames cracking then buy one.

As far as the actual problem you are talking bout. My first thought would be a cracked cage or armatur plate in they diff BUT these new diffs in the 2012's are suppose to have upgraded cages in them that are stronger than earlier models. A good friend of mine had this issue with his 2012.( Big Beeza on the HL forum.) He tried everything under the sun to fix it. He even went as far as unpluggin the 4x4 sensor to diff when it locked in and it still kept doing it. I think its something to do with the axle length and it bottoming out in the cup causing it to make the diff engage but thats just my opinion. I would call Scott at CATVOS and ask his opinion on the issue bc he has to know about this by now.


----------

